# Bullied BHM strikes back



## superodalisque (Mar 19, 2011)

okay, i don't advocate violence but it warmed my heart to see this lil BHM defend himself. i can't help it. people who bully fat kids bother me. if anybody feels this is inappropriate remove it. 

http://deadspin.com/#!5781702/the-u...sa-kid-fights-back-with-devastating-body-slam


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 19, 2011)

It's been all over FB for days. I commend him for showing remarkable restraint for as long as he did. They were both suspended but the antagonist got a longer suspension. 

When I was harassed in school there were one or two times that I did lash out violently because I felt I was in danger and adults either ignored the situation or weren't present. 

I broke one kid's nose by shoving his head into a deli case after he had followed me into a candy store (I was trying to escape his daily hitting and screaming at me) and after about ten minutes of my hysterical tears and pleading for him to stop, I just snapped. He never bothered me after that. In fact, all the bullies at school stayed away from me after that.


----------



## vardon_grip (Mar 19, 2011)

Oh man, did that kid get fucked up! If you are going to mess with the bull, you get the horns. I'm not even going to try to fake some kinda weak apology for laughing my ass off and cheering for the big kid! That last goofy look at the camera before dropping to the ground was just precious.


----------



## phoenix92901 (Mar 19, 2011)

The bully got slammed so hard, part of me was concerned that he may have gotten seriously hurt. The other part of me was cheering for the fat kid.


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 19, 2011)

*T*he Bully deserved ever bit of that "gut wrench suplex" great execution... If that stupid shit couldn't see that after his three "best" shots... the kid didn't go down -he deserved his payback...








*C*asey's execution was pretty good - infact as good as the pros....


----------



## gangstadawg (Mar 19, 2011)

usually its a bad idea to fight or even worse bully some one bigger than you. a lessen this kid has learned.


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 19, 2011)

Should be required viewing in every school...along with the warning "If you bully, it's open season on you!"


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 19, 2011)

phoenix92901 said:


> The bully got slammed so hard, part of me was concerned that he may have gotten seriously hurt. The other part of me was cheering for the fat kid.



i felt the same way. but as much as i try to have empathy i think my glee over road everything. and like Pearls said the poor guy tried for so long not to do anything.


----------



## imfree (Mar 19, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> *T*he Bully deserved ever bit of that "gut wrench suplex" great execution... If that stupid shit couldn't see that after his three "best" shots... the kid didn't go down -he deserved his payback...
> 
> 
> ...snipped...



Hope the guy didn't get hurt badly. Sometimes a bully's behavior just writes a check that his ass can't cash!


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 19, 2011)

imfree said:


> Hope the guy didn't get hurt badly.* Sometimes a bully's behavior just writes a check that his ass can't cash*!



About sums it up quite nicely...


----------



## Sydney Vicious (Mar 19, 2011)

I wonder what the skrawny kid's mom's reaction was? Is she more so annoyed because her child is an evil little shit, or is she going to take the 'woe is my baby' side? If I were the chubby kid's mom I'd give him a high five and a cold beer (he's 16).


----------



## kioewen (Mar 20, 2011)

phoenix92901 said:


> The bully got slammed so hard, part of me was concerned that he may have gotten seriously hurt.



No. He had it coming. I think I read somewhere that his leg was broken. Too bad. Don't bully people.



phoenix92901 said:


> The other part of me was cheering for the fat kid.



Yes. And not for any particular reason of his size. Rather, it was a justified reaction to being physically antagonized. If the sizes had been reversed, and a skinny kid had laid out a bigger bullying antagonist, it would have been just as satisfying.

In cast the link goes down, the video is also available at the _Globe and Mail_ newspaper web site:

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/life...d-kid-fight-back/article1942376/?from=1942375


----------



## mango (Mar 20, 2011)

*YouTube bully victim - I just snapped

By Rosie Squires
From: The Sunday Telegraph*
March 20, 2011 12:00AM
http://www.news.com.au/national/bully-victim-a-world-hit/story-e6frfkvr-1226024755361#ixzz1H7pjJr4N

THE schoolboy who's become an internet sensation after turning the tables on a bully has told how he snapped after years of cruel taunts about his weight.

Sixteen-year-old Casey Heynes says he has been bullied nearly every day at his school, Chifley College, at St Marys, but could take no more when Year 7 student Ritchard Gale tormented and attacked him last Monday.

"All I was doing was defending myself. I've never had so much support," he said during an interview with A Current Affair.

Casey reveals he'd been targeted by a new group of Year 7 boys who had started picking on him and teasing him about two weeks prior to the fight.

The Year 10 student said he found himself surrounded by the students when he went to get a school timetable before class.

As Ritchard backed him against the wall and started throwing punches, Casey said he felt scared and worried that others in the group would also start hitting him.

Eventually, he snapped, picking Ritchard up over his shoulder and throwing him to the ground.

The brawl was recorded on the mobile phone of another student who later posted the video online where he has earned "hero" status.

Asked if he was a superhero, he laughed and said: "No I wish I was."

The video, which was taken off YouTube on Tuesday, has gone viral worldwide spawning dozens of websites and facebook pages congratulating Casey for fighting back.

It also sparked a media storm with St Marys residents claiming television stations were offering up to $1000 for information about the fight.

Channel Nine won the race to sign up Casey after rival Today Tonight on Seven interviewed Ritchard's mother who said her son should apologise.

Yesterday, Ritchard was unrepentant. Asked whether he was sorry for attacking Casey, he bluntly replied: "No."

The issue has divided the western Sydney community.

"Good on him. I was so happy to see a bully finally getting what he deserved," one St Marys resident said.

"I don't condone violence but when kids stage an attack like that and record it to humiliate the victim it's wrong."

But another resident Jayne Saunders said: "He could have broken that little kid's neck."


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Mar 20, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> It's been all over FB for days. I commend him for showing remarkable restraint for as long as he did. They were both suspended but the antagonist got a longer suspension.
> 
> When I was harassed in school there were one or two times that I did lash out violently because I felt I was in danger and adults either ignored the situation or weren't present.
> 
> I broke one kid's nose by shoving his head into a deli case after he had followed me into a candy store (I was trying to escape his daily hitting and screaming at me) and after about ten minutes of my hysterical tears and pleading for him to stop, I just snapped. He never bothered me after that. In fact, all the bullies at school stayed away from me after that.




most bullies bother you no more once you stand up to them.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Mar 20, 2011)

superodalisque said:


> okay, i don't advocate violence but it warmed my heart to see this lil BHM defend himself. i can't help it. people who bully fat kids bother me. if anybody feels this is inappropriate remove it.
> 
> http://deadspin.com/#!5781702/the-u...sa-kid-fights-back-with-devastating-body-slam



the skinny kid actually punched the other kid.you don't just run up to someone grab there shirt and hit them.that kid had it coming,it's kinda hard to feel sorry for him.corner a cheetah and you will get pounced.LOL


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 20, 2011)

My first response is to say it's never right to condone violence or cheer when a child is injured...but the truth is I've watched this more times, and with more pleasure, than I care to admit.


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 20, 2011)

A picture of the little thug at home, looking unrepentant:


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 20, 2011)

And the video of Casey's interview:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_4HDyhnDO4


----------



## joswitch (Mar 20, 2011)

Hah! Little shit got what he deserved.


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 20, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> the skinny kid actually punched the other kid.you don't just run up to someone grab there shirt and hit them.that kid had it coming,it's kinda hard to feel sorry for him.corner a cheetah and you will get pounced.LOL



*A*nd from the video... it's a clear case for self defense on Casey's part...



LalaCity said:


> A picture of the little thug at home, looking unrepentant:



*P*robably dreaming and looking forward to the next bodyslam or suplex :happy:


----------



## Mathias (Mar 20, 2011)

I couldn't help but think of Zangief from Street Fighter.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 20, 2011)

Here's a video of the bully's mom on the indecent- 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zof8YvvZNI4


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm all for sticking up for yourself and part of me was happy to see the bully get his, but had he landed on his head or clipped his head on that little wall when the bigger kid body slammed him, would we still be cheering?

I'm glad he wasn't hurt worse than he was and hope this is the end to his bullying.


----------



## it's only me (Mar 21, 2011)

(lol), now that's funny.


----------



## FredtheFA (Mar 21, 2011)

Early life lesson learned, maybe.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 21, 2011)

I am glad he stuck up for himself. He seems to be taking the feedback well too. I watched an interview with his father, and he had no idea how much he was going through. Now he has his parents support and a million other people. I hope it encourages others to stand up for themselves. . 

Mess with Zangief Kid, and he will piledrive your face. It will be warranted. lol


----------



## Shosh (Mar 21, 2011)

He is a little Aussie battler!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm a preschool teacher and hurting another person is never ok....

That being said...Woo hoo! 

Ok, like everyone else I don't condone violence but too many bullied kids feel they have no where to go, no one to turn to. Sometimes this feeling leads to depression and darker emotions like suicidal thoughts. This young boy took matters into his own hands and defended himself. If we can't condone the actual act we can pride him on that. It's ok to defend yourself and kids should be given tools to use when the need arises. There are nonviolent tools that should be stressed first and foremost but every once in a while someone might have to "layth the smackth down" (to quote The Rock). While not the ideal solution it might be what the matter calls for.


----------



## joswitch (Mar 21, 2011)

Speaking of less-violent tools.

Once I happened to explain to one of my teenage guitar students the principles and biomechanics of one of the most basic and least dangerous ninjutsu counters to someone throwing a punch...
I don't quite recall how it came up - I think it had to do with exemplifying economy / precision of movement, timing and being-in-the-moment - which all apply both to martial arts and music.

I totally forgot about this. One day the young lad came in for his lesson and mentioned that a bully at his school had tried to punch him. My student had successfully evaded the strike, trapped his assailant and floored him in a restraint hold, explained in no uncertain terms to the bully how much worse things would be if he ever tried that again (see below) - he never had ANY grief from that idiot again! And no blood was spilt.

I was astonished (cos I'd only explained in words, generally martial arts requires practice) and pleased at this - cos I got bullied plenty when I was his age, it was a good feeling to know my teaching / his actions had spared this lad similar suffering. 


(In a nutshell: 
get out the way, grab their extended arm and lock out their elbow while stepping / stamping on their foot, then take a long step at 45degrees bringing them to the floor in a face-plant*, with their arm still locked - it takes very little pressure to break someone's elbow in that position. At which point, time and situation allowing - you can now explain to the bully that if they ever try any shit like that again, you WILL break their arm.

*Timed correctly their own force helps to throw them. Especially if they employ the classic "falling over on the end of your fist" punch so beloved of uneducated brawlers. Lolz.)


----------



## OneHauteMama (Mar 21, 2011)

Good for Casey! That scrawny little bastard deserved it. The sad thing is, teachers see kids being bullied all the time, yet do nothing about it. We just had a young boy here 11 years old who committed suicide a couple of weeks ago because he was being bullied to such an extent that he just couldn't take it anymore. 

I was bullied mercilessly throughout school and after I finally snapped in 5th grade, I was left alone...until I moved to another town, and it commenced all over again. All I remember about the incident was getting kicked, blacking out, and coming to my senses while I was on top of the girl's chest punching her in the face (think "Ralphie from A Christmas Story when he beats the shit out of Scut Farkus"). 

I cold-cocked quite a few guys in school...middle and high school. They thought it was great sport to sexually harrass the fat chick...it was the most action she was gonna get, right? They looked mighty funny with my fist in their teeth...and then they got suspended on top of it and I got nothing because it was self-defense.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Mar 21, 2011)

Watching this interview (Australia's equivalent of A Current Affair) with the boy, a couple things surprised me.

1) The dad (aside from missing a few teeth) looked like a very tough customer himself. He had no clue about his son's bullying, which had lasted 8 years? Had the boy ever come to his dad for help? Surely if he had been bullied and opened up to his sister, why didn't she go to the dad?

2) The interviewer looked like he was about to cry himself at one point--maybe it hit close to home for him as well? It's painful to see a young man have the courage to explain his plight so matter-of-factly; bullying, the torture (at one point he had been duct taped across the face, which isn't easy to get out of or remove), the thoughts of suicide as well. 

Most of us at one point or another, especially growing up fat, were bullied. I fought back at times, and eventually used intelligence to make the bullies look stupid. I also discovered to my dismay that kicking the ass of one bully often made other tougher bullies line up to spar. It's like that line from the movie where (like prison), find the toughest mo-fo the first day and kick his ass.

My oldest son has gotten into a couple of fights, and while the school did not condone either one, in both cases my son was defending another boy who was being bullied--in one case, the kid has been bullying his younger brother at daycare. You want your child to hopefully have enough self-confidence to defend themselves without getting bullied, but not enough ego to become a bully him/herself. It's a delicate balance.

And as with anything in this age of condoned parental irresponsibility, communication with your child is the absolute most important thing. If they can trust you will listen, they will talk to you.


----------



## imfree (Mar 21, 2011)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Watching this interview (Australia's equivalent of A Current Affair) with the boy, a couple things surprised me.
> 
> 1) The dad (aside from missing a few teeth) looked like a very tough customer himself. He had no clue about his son's bullying, which had lasted 8 years? Had the boy ever come to his dad for help? Surely if he had been bullied and opened up to his sister, why didn't she go to the dad?
> 
> ...



I was ignorant. Others at school are too. *Many times, horribly, the victims of bullying are perceived as perpetrators because no one sees the taunting that leads to an outburst, just the victim as he/she finally snaps!* I grew up being bullied because of my ADD and lack of social skills and didn't even think to watch for it happening to my own son. People, be on the lookout and talk to your kids, especially if you know that they can be perceived as being different by other kids and therefore be subjected to bullying!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 21, 2011)

Honestly, I Laughed and Cheered. 

As youngsters we're told to tell an adult....but those teachers _never do anything_. It's either "Oh well, I didn't see anything happen." Or "You have to learn to ignore it" (At least, that's what I got. ) And if they do try to put a stop to it, the bully [more times than not] just corners you someplace they can't see and does their damage. Whether that be words, or fists, what-have-you. If they're determined to, they'll make your life hell, in secret.

And ya know what? I'm bettin' that kid isn't going to bully him (or anyone else) Anymore. Pretty sure he learned a lesson outta that one.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Mar 21, 2011)

imfree said:


> I was ignorant. Others at school are too. *Many times, horribly, the victims of bullying are perceived as perpetrators because no one sees the taunting that leads to an outburst, just the victim as he/she finally snaps!* I grew up being bullied because of my ADD and lack of social skills and didn't even think to watch for it happening to my own son. People, be on the lookout and talk to your kids, especially if you know that they can be perceived as being different by other kids and therefore be subjected to bullying!



My oldest son has ADHD, so I hear both sides of the story from him and teachers. He has some very bad self-image issues, and gives the impression he has almost no friends (but never mentions bullying) but per the teachers and counselors and latchkey supervisors, they aren't seeing him as being bullied and he does indeed have several friends. I think the fact he has defended himself against bullies in the past has set a tone that the other kids respond to, i.e., don't mess with him.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 21, 2011)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I'm all for sticking up for yourself and part of me was happy to see the bully get his, but had he landed on his head or clipped his head on that little wall when the bigger kid body slammed him, would we still be cheering?
> 
> I'm glad he wasn't hurt worse than he was and hope this is the end to his bullying.



This is how I feel. 

I feel so sorry for the kid, that he had been bullied for so many years and it looks like nobody thought to do anything real about it. I have to wonder why the sister didn't go to the parents. The dad knew some stuff was happening...but he didn't think that gee, maybe it would be a good idea not to basically brush it off ( as that is the vibe I got ). Why couldn't either of those kids go to their parents and tell them how bad it really was? Lots of time that screams that the kids do not trust that the parents will do anything more than tell them to suck it up, or to downplay. This kind of situation is more a message to ADULTS. 

I am very glad the bully was not killed, because there was that concrete/stone planter or whatever it was, inches from where his head landed. While the pack mentality can make some kids do things they wouldn't otherwise do, it is not uncommon for kids to bully when they are suffering from their own hells. That is not an excuse...it is just another part of the dialogue that needs to happen, or there will never be an end to this kind of bullying.

I hope both boys come out of this to grow into happy adults who do not think they have the right to torment...or think they don't have the right to receive respect and peace.


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 21, 2011)

joswitch said:


> Speaking of less-violent tools.
> 
> Once I happened to explain to one of my teenage guitar students the principles and biomechanics of one of the most basic and least dangerous ninjutsu counters to someone throwing a punch...
> I don't quite recall how it came up - I think it had to do with exemplifying economy / precision of movement, timing and being-in-the-moment - which all apply both to martial arts and music.
> ...




we need the video!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 21, 2011)

This video is amazing.

I am happy that the bully got what he deserved. 

I was bullied during elementary school, not physically, but still... I have often thought about punching a few of those assholes who made fun of me.


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 21, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I'm a preschool teacher and hurting another person is never ok....
> 
> That being said...Woo hoo!
> 
> Ok, like everyone else I don't condone violence but too many bullied kids feel they have no where to go, no one to turn to. Sometimes this feeling leads to depression and darker emotions like suicidal thoughts. This young boy took matters into his own hands and defended himself. If we can't condone the actual act we can pride him on that. It's ok to defend yourself and kids should be given tools to use when the need arises. There are nonviolent tools that should be stressed first and foremost but every once in a while someone might have to "layth the smackth down" (to quote The Rock). While not the ideal solution it might be what the matter calls for.



I agree Nancy-but once the kid is assaulted - all non violent methods go out the window... 

Casey is quite lucky that he was not injured from those head blows and lucky for him the bully was smaller ....


----------



## JMNYC (Mar 22, 2011)

I was bullied daily for, I would say, age 6 to 11, by an older brother. Both parents worked and I was choked, shoved down flights of stairs, locked in closets, all my toys destroyed, and trust offered and betrayed dozens of times as well as being called every vicious fat name known to man.

This brother then made up for it when we were young adults, offering me a place to stay and other make-nice. He still doesn't like me to talk about some of the violent things he did as a kid. So I don't, except to my wife.

This brother had a twin who was a star athlete in high school, so when I got to high school, people backed off out of respect and left me alone. As soon as I became the lead singer in a successful band, it turned around for me for the rest of high school.


----------



## Adrian (Mar 22, 2011)

mossystate said:


> I feel so sorry for the kid, that he had been bullied for so many years and it looks like nobody thought to do anything real about it. I have to wonder why the sister didn't go to the parents. The dad knew some stuff was happening...but he didn't think that gee, maybe it would be a good idea not to basically brush it off ( as that is the vibe I got ). Why couldn't either of those kids go to their parents and tell them how bad it really was?


Many parents feel that bullying is just part of the process of growing up, that the child has to learn on their own how to deal with the real world. I disagree with the parents.



mossystate said:


> I hope both boys come out of this to grow into happy adults who do not think they have the right to torment...or think they don't have the right to receive respect and peace.


I wish that also but, seeing the parents, I don't hold much hope.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 22, 2011)

I think that it's not uncommon for bullied kids to 'give up', on telling adults about the abuse. Especially if the school refuses to do anything, if the abuse picked up due to telling, OR if the home-life of these children is not so stable. (Unsteady home-life could possibly lead them to separate home-life from school-life, for example. It could also be why a child doesn't feel comfortable enough talking to a parent about problems.)


----------



## Ola (Mar 22, 2011)

Whoa! I guess what goes around, comes around. This made me smile!


----------



## imfree (Mar 22, 2011)

Ola said:


> Whoa! I guess what goes around, comes around. This made me smile!



Ha!, good point! Instant Karma musta' come around and got the bully!


----------



## Ola (Mar 22, 2011)

imfree said:


> Ha!, good point! Instant Karma musta' come around and got the bully!



Sometimes you gotta take the karma-dishin' into your own hands - literally!


----------



## chicken legs (May 17, 2011)

I posted that vid on my FB page. What I really notice about bullies and there victims is ...on whatever side of the fence you are on...you most likely have some bullshit going on at home that will make you more prone to getting into those situations.


----------



## Omega (May 17, 2011)

did not expect that!!! good for him !!


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 18, 2011)

One day in high school, I got my ass pinched by someone I'd known since about first grade and who always felt the need to pick on me. I turned around and said if he ever touched me again, or even came near me, I was going to go right ahead and rip his balls off. He really, really never came within five feet of me for the rest of my junior year and all of my senior year. I guess I can be pretty intimidating if I so choose.

I gotta say that bullying is bullshit and that kid got what was coming to him. Don't screw with people that way, it has consequences.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 18, 2011)

superodalisque said:


> okay, i don't advocate violence but it warmed my heart to see this lil BHM defend himself. i can't help it. people who bully fat kids bother me. if anybody feels this is inappropriate remove it.
> 
> http://deadspin.com/#!5781702/the-ultimate-anti+bullying-psa-kid-fights-back-with-devastating-body-slam



He pile drove him head first into concrete... the bully was dazed, limping...

Standing up against bullies IS the right way to go. But that's way over the top.


----------



## OIFMountaineer (May 19, 2011)

I got bullied a bit in school, mainly for my lack of size, and overall geekiness. Not a lot, but I did have a few harrowing moments. I survived by tutoring the potential bullies, thus creating my own little army of bodyguards.

I'm glad the kid fought back. Yeah, it could have been a lot worse for the bully, a few inches to the left or to the right and all, but I doubt those that picked on him really would have cared much if the situation was reversed. The bully lived, and learned a valuable lesson.


----------



## gangstadawg (May 19, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> This video is amazing.
> 
> I am happy that the bully got what he deserved.
> 
> I was bullied during elementary school, not physically, but still... I have often thought about punching a few of those assholes who made fun of me.



see i learned how to fight in school so it could be set up as self defense.

never through the first punch or they will say you are the one that started it. in school if a person tried to bully me verbally to a poiint where i was pissed i would say some thing to make them want to thro the first punch which means i can kick some ass and say self defence.


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 19, 2011)

gangstadawg said:


> see i learned how to fight in school so it could be set up as self defense.
> 
> never through the first punch or they will say you are the one that started it. in school if a person tried to bully me verbally to a poiint where i was pissed i would say some thing to make them want to thro the first punch which means i can kick some ass and say self defence.


 
And this worked for you? Most schools have a suspension policy for anyone engaged in a fight, no matter who started it.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 19, 2011)

TraciJo67 said:


> And this worked for you? Most schools have a suspension policy for anyone engaged in a fight, no matter who started it.



Depends on the school....and even then you never know. I got suspended for a fight in 6th grade and only got a detention for one in 7th.

Then again this was 10-12 years ago, no idea how schools operate today.


----------



## gangstadawg (May 19, 2011)

TraciJo67 said:


> And this worked for you? Most schools have a suspension policy for anyone engaged in a fight, no matter who started it.



i still got suspended but at least they couldnt say i started it. heck in my old high school back in 2001 when they got the new principal in if you got into a fight you would be expelled on FIRST offence. so it didnt matter if you was the school nerd with all As on your card and was defending yourself you would have still gotten kick out.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 19, 2011)

gangstadawg said:


> i still got suspended but at least they couldnt say i started it. heck in my old high school back in 2001 when they got the new principal in if you got into a fight you would be expelled on FIRST offence. so it didnt matter if you was the school nerd with all As on your card and was defending yourself you would have still gotten kick out.



Reminds me of that episode of 21 Jump Street where the new principal tried to establish dominance by tossing half the school out.


----------



## tonynyc (May 19, 2011)

gangstadawg said:


> i still got suspended but at least they couldnt say i started it. heck in my old high school back in 2001 when they got the new principal in if you got into a fight you would be expelled on FIRST offence. so it didnt matter if you was the school nerd with all As on your card and was defending yourself you would have still gotten kick out.



*W*ierd part is that for some individuals they might see a suspension as a "walk in the park".....


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 19, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> Depends on the school....and even then you never know. I got suspended for a fight in 6th grade and only got a detention for one in 7th.
> 
> Then again this was 10-12 years ago, no idea how schools operate today.



Schools these days tend to operate on a "Zero Tolerance" policy; any and all threats/fights/violence in general is met with harsh punishment, to try and curtail such issues through fear of said punishment. I believe the instigator is punished more harshly IF the victim didn't fight back. If another attempts to rescue the victim by joining the fight, they also get punished. The only caveat to that may be defensive fighting - dodge, block, and parry, but no attacks. Although the way most school fights happen, it's not organized enough to mount a proper defense. I've seen a fair few, but never been in one.


----------



## Pitch (May 20, 2011)

Dude.

This kid is my hero. I had to hamfist some people in the face for paltry attempts at bullying and was blamed for it. But they never came at me again, thats for damned sure.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 20, 2011)

When someone is screaming in your face, has you cornered and is physically assaulting you, you're not exactly in the right presence of mind to think, 'Gee, I hope the little fucker's head doesn't cave in when I bounce him off the concrete.' He snapped. It happens and he was pretty much under extreme (or close to it) duress. I have no pity for bullies of this ilk.


----------



## chicken legs (May 20, 2011)

I remember losing it in my jr high science class. This other boy kept giving this totally submissive natured teacher a hard time..every class. I don't remember the details, but after class ..one day..while the teacher and her friend was there..and all the other kids left..we brawled. When I was done, I just straightened myself up, looked at the teachers, and went to my next class. I never got in trouble for it.


----------



## tonynyc (May 20, 2011)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Schools these days tend to operate on a "Zero Tolerance" policy; any and all threats/fights/violence in general is met with harsh punishment, to try and curtail such issues through fear of said punishment. I believe the instigator is punished more harshly IF the victim didn't fight back. If another attempts to rescue the victim by joining the fight, they also get punished. The only caveat to that may be defensive fighting - dodge, block, and parry, but no attacks. Although the way most school fights happen, it's not organized enough to mount a proper defense. I've seen a fair few, but never been in one.



*T*rouble with "any" street fight is that things just happen so fast...the only other solution is just defending yourself - and even if the scenario came to play that the victim had the skill to do defensive fighting - at some point there has to be an attack when that plan doesn't work. 



Pitch said:


> Dude.
> 
> This kid is my hero. I had to hamfist some people in the face for paltry attempts at bullying and was blamed for it. But they never came at me again, thats for damned sure.



*N*ot just a straight punch - but a hamfist  - hell that just doesn't get any better....


CastingPearls said:


> When someone is screaming in your face, has you cornered and is physically assaulting you, you're not exactly in the right presence of mind to think, 'Gee, I hope the little fucker's head doesn't cave in when I bounce him off the concrete.' He snapped. It happens and he was pretty much under extreme (or close to it) duress. I have no pity for bullies of this ilk.



*P*retty much this and the kid did a textbook slam at that 



chicken legs said:


> I remember losing it in my jr high science class. This other boy kept giving this totally submissive natured teacher a hard time..every class. I don't remember the details, but after class ..one day..while the teacher and her friend was there..and all the other kids left..we brawled. When I was done, I just straightened myself up, looked at the teachers, and went to my next class. I never got in trouble for it.



*S*ad part is that we live in such a different era now. It's good that you were able to resolve the problem to your favor


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 20, 2011)

TraciJo67 said:


> And this worked for you? Most schools have a suspension policy for anyone engaged in a fight, no matter who started it.



I never got in trouble for anything like that. Granted it was near 30 years ago but that's what I did. I was poised calmly savoring a plan while waiting for them to strike first. I never got in trouble for it because I was otherwise a good student. It may or may not fly today but I know I never saw any punishment for defending myself which technically I was doing. It was far from innocent though, I was exploiting their weakness as sure as they believed they were exploiting mine. People know more about that sort of thing now and I do believe that a defender is more apt to be punished along with the bully these days but it's a crap shoot.


----------



## superodalisque (May 21, 2011)

Pitch said:


> Dude.
> 
> This kid is my hero. I had to hamfist some people in the face for paltry attempts at bullying and was blamed for it. But they never came at me again, thats for damned sure.



off topic: you are such a cute girl and i'm so glad you posted this pic as your avatar!


----------



## PhiloGirl (May 22, 2011)

When I first saw this clip on the news, I felt triumphant for Corey. Looking back at my school days (mostly grade school), I'm often surprised and sometimes disappointed that I never snapped. My meek acceptance of the abuse is still a problem for me today. I've often thought I should go through some sort of assertiveness training, because every time I encounter a jerk I just freeze. I pretend I don't hear or see them. Who the hell came up with the old advice "ignore them and they'll stop?" Please... 

There was one time... (in college, believe it or not!) The afternoon class that my friend and I took together was cancelled, so we went to a movie. The theater was completely empty... until a group of teenage boys showed up and sat behind us (quite a few rows). I started feeling things hitting my head - candy or something probably. I ignored it (getting angrier and angrier, not enjoying the movie) until they threw something heavy that hit me square in the back of the head. I don't know if someone had left a purse or diaper bag behind, or what, but it was HEAVY, and it was stadium seating, so this thing had gravity on its side, too. I whipped around in my seat and yelled (very, very unusual for me) "WHAT THE FUCK?!" Not a peep out of those little bastards for the rest of the movie. They left the theater in quite a hurry, too. But I still wish I had confronted them (and scores of others) more directly, or made the theater management aware of the problem. The only reason those kids stopped was because they were afraid of getting their asses beat by a fat chick, not because they realized they were wrong. I often struggle between wanting people to understand others' struggles... and just wanting to strike back.


----------



## chicken legs (May 22, 2011)

PhiloGirl said:


> When I first saw this clip on the news, I felt triumphant for Corey. Looking back at my school days (mostly grade school), I'm often surprised and sometimes disappointed that I never snapped. My meek acceptance of the abuse is still a problem for me today. I've often thought I should go through some sort of assertiveness training, because every time I encounter a jerk I just freeze. I pretend I don't hear or see them. Who the hell came up with the old advice "ignore them and they'll stop?" Please...
> 
> There was one time... (in college, believe it or not!) The afternoon class that my friend and I took together was cancelled, so we went to a movie. The theater was completely empty... until a group of teenage boys showed up and sat behind us (quite a few rows). I started feeling things hitting my head - candy or something probably. I ignored it (getting angrier and angrier, not enjoying the movie) until they threw something heavy that hit me square in the back of the head. I don't know if someone had left a purse or diaper bag behind, or what, but it was HEAVY, and it was stadium seating, so this thing had gravity on its side, too. I whipped around in my seat and yelled (very, very unusual for me) "WHAT THE FUCK?!" Not a peep out of those little bastards for the rest of the movie. They left the theater in quite a hurry, too. But I still wish I had confronted them (and scores of others) more directly, or made the theater management aware of the problem. The only reason those kids stopped was because they were afraid of getting their asses beat by a fat chick, not because they realized they were wrong. I often struggle between wanting people to understand others' struggles... and just wanting to strike back.



LOL...the last time I went to the movies with my brother that was happening. I was totally buzzed and all up in the Godzilla movie. However my brother and his friend kept turning around and shifting in there seats which made me aware they were being annoying. So for shits and giggles I turned around and said "Shut the Fuck up". Shortly after the manager came in and told them to get out. My brother was so mortified because at the time he was still a practicing Jehovah's Witness.


Side note...I love Kevin Hart's way of getting out of fights.


----------



## gangstadawg (May 23, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> *W*ierd part is that for some individuals they might see a suspension as a "walk in the park".....



i call it a mid week break


----------



## tonynyc (May 23, 2011)

gangstadawg said:


> i call it a mid week break



Damn outta rep- i owe you for that .. made me laugh


----------



## LordQuas (May 24, 2011)

Im wondering if any of the people showing concern for the bully have ever been physically bullied. If you physically assault someone for no reason then you deserve whatever happens to you IMO.


----------



## gangstadawg (May 24, 2011)

LordQuas said:


> Im wondering if any of the people showing concern for the bully have ever been physically bullied. If you physically assault someone for no reason then you deserve whatever happens to you IMO.



totally agree!. dont start no shit there wont be no shit!


----------

